

Yaron Minsky: Effective ML (video) - logicalstack
http://ocaml.janestcapital.com/?q=node/82

======
kanak
Here's a blog post by Yaron describing the talk:

<http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/75>

~~~
mathgladiator
I have to say that I agree with all of small lessons presented, and I couldn't
say enough on how the lesson "Make illegal states unrepresentable" is core to
any static type system and makes my life much better.

